# Nanners!!!!



## that_girl (Mar 6, 2013)

At least looks like it to me.. one out of 6 girls (5 week of flower)had been looking strange for about a week now. why would all of a sudden she become so uncomfortable with her sexuality? the tent doesn't have a light leak... do i let her go? is there  anything else i can do? r the clones that i cut from her gonna hermie too?


----------



## that_girl (Mar 6, 2013)

pics


----------



## that_girl (Mar 6, 2013)

sorry, here is better pic


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm not skilled at judging this at all, but I am slightly skilled in photography (at least working on it) and must say, it's really hard to tell.. the pics are a bit blurry  

I hope you get your issue sorted out by someone a bit more pro than I!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah the pics are a bit blurry

But if it does have nanners, remove the offending plant immediately.

There is a great chance she will pollinate the other girls.

I would also ditch the clones as those will most likely hermie also.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 6, 2013)

If that plant is 5 weeks in then theres def something wrong.....  There is almost no bud development whatsoever...?    

what are you growing? F13?  In dirt?  what nutes? lights?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 6, 2013)

maybe its just the pic, but i dont see any serrated edges on your leaves. genetic defect?


----------



## that_girl (Mar 6, 2013)

sorry for the blurry pics, will post better in a few... only one F13 plant looked like it had no buds. i have 2 F13, 2 Blue Dreams and 2 Larry OG in coco under 1000 W. Yes the edges do look quite strange.. i also have an F13 mom and some of her leafs are not serrated at all ...


----------



## that_girl (Mar 6, 2013)

oh , the nutes im using r Bloom, House and Garden, and Advanced Nutrients


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 6, 2013)

If its the only plant out of 6 showing odd growth - it probably is genetic (i.e. a hermie). Unfortunately, it is advisable to cull him out and his clones.

Hows the bud development on the other 5?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2013)

You said that you did not have any light leaks, however.....that plant looks like it could be trying to reveg.  There is very little bud development.  It is also growing single non-serated leaves.  These are all signs of reveg.  

The yellow thing does look like it could be a nanner--I don't know of anything else that presents in yellow like that.


----------



## that_girl (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you all!!! plant pulled:fid: :fid: :fid:attached some pics of how the other ones look.(to clarify we r just starting week 5) How big should the light leak b for this to happen? Can it b that F13 is just too trickey?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 6, 2013)

different strains have different sensitivities to light during the dark period. the light leak could be very minuscule but still cause damage


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 6, 2013)

Any light leaking into the flowering room at dark times is not advisable. Even minor light leaks can promote irregular growth. As I mentioned however, if all of your other plants seem okay, and only the 1 showed strange growth and male flowers than it's probably a genetic flaw. 

Regardless, make sure its' 100% dark when lights go out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2013)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Any light leaking into the flowering room at dark times is not advisable. Even minor light leaks can promote irregular growth. As I mentioned however, if all of your other plants seem okay, and only the 1 showed strange growth and male flowers than it's probably a genetic flaw.
> 
> Regardless, make sure its' 100% dark when lights go out.




:yeahthat:

If thats a naner in the first pic..that is huge...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 6, 2013)

Yual did right thing put bullet in it and carry on trail forward good luck to the rest yual gots cookin 

BWD


----------



## Irish (Mar 7, 2013)

agree with thg, that was in full on reveg...that was from either a very bad light leak, or from the 12/12 period flip flopping all over...


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 8, 2013)

sorry to hear about the nanners that girl . but be glad! you can trash that one because it hermie so quick. find one that can take a beating and keep on ticking. i have never had a sex change yet . you can check my grows. when i see that the plant cant adjust to my style of growing and has a hard time following the leaders its gone. when i make a mistake and the plants suffer the two that get the worse goes . but then again i been messing with breeding alil sorry for the mind set!.


----------



## that_girl (Mar 9, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> agree with thg, that was in full on reveg...that was from either a very bad light leak, or from the 12/12 period flip flopping all over...


no leak... the tent stays completely sealed...  may be previous stress, i burned the hell out of them with my coco bucket failed attempt. it's a surprise that they lived... 2 weeks of flashing.

Im also a bit worried, cause i kept one of the least developed plants to b a mom. looked like her growth was stunned, tiny lil plant, with tiny lil leaves... she looks better now, but what if the stress she went through would've made her into a hermie later?... i guess no way to tell until the babies from her grow...


----------



## that_girl (Mar 9, 2013)

Sin inc, thanks for the kind words. do u know what is the better way to do selective pollination (we r in the middle of the 5th week of flower) i have a boy that i've spotted earlier that is living in my garden right now


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 10, 2013)

why yes i do . out of your ladys pick the best one you like .  this will be hard but . what you have to do is put your male in flower now . dont move anything
just put it right in your flowering room . make sure you watch him close by the 8th week he should be ready to drop pollen . when you start to see balls forming wait 5days take him out and put him somewhere you can catch the pollen. dont worry about the 12/12 he will keep form balls and dropping pollen into week two maybe three of a reveg.now when you harvest your best lady chop every thing but the smallest branches leaves and flowers. take your pollen and seed the flower you left on you plant. make your you dont mess up the 12/12 put her right back into flower in a corner if you keep her alive for a couple more weeks you should get about 30 or so seeds mybe less. this should be a good test for you.


----------



## that_girl (Mar 14, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> why yes i do . out of your ladys pick the best one you like .  this will be hard but . what you have to do is put your male in flower now . dont move anything
> just put it right in your flowering room . make sure you watch him close by the 8th week he should be ready to drop pollen . when you start to see balls forming wait 5days take him out and put him somewhere you can catch the pollen. dont worry about the 12/12 he will keep form balls and dropping pollen into week two maybe three of a reveg.now when you harvest your best lady chop every thing but the smallest branches leaves and flowers. take your pollen and seed the flower you left on you plant. make your you dont mess up the 12/12 put her right back into flower in a corner if you keep her alive for a couple more weeks you should get about 30 or so seeds mybe less. this should be a good test for you.



from outside into my clean flower room? what if he has some bugs or god forbid spider mites


----------



## that_girl (Mar 15, 2013)

Sin inc, Thank u for responding.The male actually showed sex b4 i switched to 12/12, so he's been outside for lil over 7 weeks now (the girls r just starting week 6, i'm planning to go until week 9 and flash for 1 week) so if i bring it back , it would  only b there for  weeks... i guess i can keep the girls (or what's left of them) for a bit longer after i cut them... and again... bringing the plant from the outside  do i spray him b4 or something?


----------

